# "Hundred Beast" Kaido Vs "Borsalino" Kizaru



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 29, 2015)

*Vs*



Location: Sabaody Archipelago

Distance: 30 meters

Restrictions: None

Additional information: There are none


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2015)

By hype Kaido high diffs him alone, and low-mid diffs along with his crew of beasts


----------



## trance (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido by the skin of his teeth.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sure featless characters are banned. .


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido is featless and is banned from battledome.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido wins by being the WSC with around high (low-mid-high) diff.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyones game. Either way extreme difficulty no matter who wins.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaidou wins high ( very high ) diff.

Very close match up.


----------



## Nox (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido. Extreme Difficulty.


----------



## Akiji (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido high diff cuz hype


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido has the greater hype, he wins with very high difficulty imo.


----------



## Luke (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaidou wins, high difficulty. 

He has better hype. Until we see him actually do something that's all we can go by.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

I choose Kizaru because I like the Admirals.

You choose Kaido because you either love the yonkous or hate the admirals or both.

and we are both correct. or, we are both dumb asses.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope, don't judge others by your own standards.


----------



## Orca (Apr 29, 2015)

Luke said:


> Kaidou wins, high difficulty.
> 
> He has better hype. Until we see him actually do something that's all we can go by.



Agreed with this. Kaido has more hype. So until proven otherwise, he gets the benefit of the doubt from me.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2015)

We just need to understand why dd was afraid of kaido, if it was because of the entire crew and not the person kaido could even be just fujitora's level, in that case kizaru could extreme diffs


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

DD's fears is not a fair measure.

He won't fear the Admirals simply because he has a connection with the WG, whilst Kaido doesn't answer to a higher authority..


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Nope, don't judge others by your own standards.



It's a hype match. anything could be right or wrong


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> DD's fears is not a fair measure.
> 
> He won't fear the Admirals simply because he has a connection with the WG, whilst Kaido doesn't answer to a higher authority..



We just know for sure that kaido + his crew could defeat a fresh doflamingo + his family, which already implies an admiral level material, but who knows the level of kaido...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 29, 2015)

IMO Kaido, but tbh, it can probably go either way.


----------



## Orca (Apr 29, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> It's a hype match. anything could be right or wrong



Ofcourse. But that doesn't mean it has something to do with I like admirals more or you like yonko more. That's bs.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh grow up, not everything is up to it, but honestly, it's a factor. It's not like it has nothing to do with it at all.

This is the same as Shanks V Mihawk threads.


----------



## Orca (Apr 29, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> Oh grow up, not everything is up to it, but honestly, it's a factor. It's not like it has nothing to do with it at all.
> 
> This is the same as Shanks V Mihawk threads.



I like Akainu and Aokiji more than any emperor. Some people might judge based on who they like more but not everyone. You made a general statement implying everyone did that. Stop bullshiting now brah


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Not general. but majority, it definitely isn't bullshit, considering this is a hype match.


----------



## Arkash (Apr 29, 2015)

Kizaru extreme diff.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 29, 2015)

This fight could go either way.

Kaido would probably win 6/10 times.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 29, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> It's a hype match. anything could be right or wrong



Of course. But as Luffee already said, apparently you made an universal claim which simply isn't true.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd put my money on Kaido with high/very high diff.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Of course. But as Luffee already said, apparently you made an universal claim which simply isn't true.




It's not necessarily universal, bur majority.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 29, 2015)

Kizaru's badass,he wins easily if he gets serious and attacks with MFTL attacks


----------



## convict (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaido truly has that hype factor going for him. My money is on him but it is possible Kizaru wins as hype is not a solid tool. Akainu vs Kaido is 50/50 in my view.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't see how Kaido could land a hit on Kizaru but then again i don't see how any of Kizaru's attacks could do any damage to Kaido.

Kaido has more hype but i don't wanna decide based on that so i'll call it a draw...


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 29, 2015)

yey another speculation thread , with a character we dont even know how it looks like


----------



## MYJC (Apr 29, 2015)

BRB going to read manga to check Kaidou's feats


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gohara (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaidou wins with around mid difficulty at most, IMO.  The Yonkou get significantly bigger reactions than the Admirals have so far.  Kizaru has also been fought on par with and in some cases bested by multiple characters below Yonkou level.


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 29, 2015)

could go either way, but if I had to put money on a choice, it'd go with the strongest creature in the world.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 30, 2015)

As for my personal view on this match? I'd lean with Kaido winning against Kizaru after a very hard and prolonged  battle with High extreme difficulty. His hype of being 'the strongest creature' in the world, relevance in the story, and 'feat' of scaring Doflamingo should put him above Kizaru.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 30, 2015)

very close fight, extreme difficulty for Kaido. 
Hype is crazy for Kaido, though it could change.


----------

